# Sulcata vs. Leopard setup differences



## HarleyK (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi can someone tell me the major differences in these species setups? Also, can someone refer me to a good leopard tort care sheet? Thanks.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Harley, welcome to the forum, this should help you. http://www.ivorytortoise.com/caresheets/sulcata_&_leopard_tortoises.html


----------



## Neal (Jul 23, 2010)

In general terms their setups can be identical. With sulcatas you might make adjustments in your enclosure to protect them if they dig under objects (rocks, logs, etc...) that they don't calapse on the tortoise. Leopards do not dig so no need to make any adjustments in your enclosure to prevent that. Leopard tortoises are generally less agressive towards each other so you can keep multiple tortoises in an enclosure with less concern than a couple of male sulcatas. Also the sulcatas available in the pet industry are larger than most if not all leopards, so the size of your enclosure will vary between sulcata and leopard tortoises. 

Richard Fife's leopard tortoise book is a great place to get more information on the care and husbandry specific to leopard torotises. It is available through many online stores.


----------



## Tom (Jul 23, 2010)

I was all set to type out a big thing for you, but Shell already gave you the website that I was going to recommend and Neal already recommended the book I like and told you what I was gonna say. 

Okay... I'll just move along now...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Harley:

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Missy (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome


----------

